# General > The Literature Network >  7k posts line conquered!

## Jay

By nobody else but our very own *AimusSage*, who is now 7000 posts old! :Thumbs Up:  



Congratulations! 

Now, let's party!

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats, Aimus!!!

A party at the Ritz now  :Banana:  Yay!!!

----------


## AimusSage

Uhoh, I feel very selfconsious now.  :Blush:  

_Hi, I'm Aimus, and I have a problem_  :Tongue: 

 :FRlol:  I'm such a junkie, and now you have go and draw attention towards it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Congratulations, ya ol' geezer!

Jay's not far behind, though.

----------


## Nightshade

I noticed yesterday but I didnt say anything... *jealous*

congrats  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

only 14 to go night, and you can join the club!  :Nod: 

Thanks everyone, it's a great honour to be the biggest lit-net junky  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

really??
oh yes
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Are we going to keep this thread, or start a new one just for Night?

----------


## Nightshade

Well Im hardly there yet.... you never know I might get myself banned with my 6,999 post and never make it  :Eek2:

----------


## RobinHood3000

In that case, you better hurry.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## subterranean

Congratulations, man! But this doesn't mean you can rule Mars!

----------


## Nightshade

7,001


 :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

Congratulations Night!  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Angel:

----------


## Nightshade

thanks :Biggrin:  now I just need 32 posts to catch up with Aimus.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Go for it Night! You can do it!!

And whosoever gets to 8000 mark first can rule any planet they want, even Mars.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

Congratulations, you two !  :Nod: 
But now that you've accessed the litnet-post-number-heaven, do stick with us nevertheless, pleeeease !  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> Congratulations, man! But this doesn't mean you can rule Mars!


Of course this has little to do with my rule over Mars. I am the de facto ruler of the planet, not only that, it is also declared in the martian constitution!  :Nod:  It's totally independent of my number of posts  :Tongue: 

You however, can govern Phobos or Deimos in my name. It'll be fun  :Nod:   :Tongue:  



> Go for it Night! You can do it!!
> 
> And whosoever gets to 8000 mark first can rule any planet they want, even Mars.


I know, I already rule Mars, and now a few more posts will only solidify my rule.  :Smile: 

It's good to be king  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

7048 posts, man this is a lot!

----------


## Nightshade

yikes I need to get a move on if Im ever going to catch up with aimus  :Eek2: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations, Aimus! Please accept my little gift (7 turnips) to mark this occasion:

----------


## AimusSage

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Yay turnips! How thoughtful of you  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

and we have another one!
Scher crossed the 7k mark too :

----------


## RobinHood3000

The three above the 7K line: Night, Scher, Aim...

Robin: The Knight of Sure Aim

----------


## Loveless

Wow congrats man...^^

----------


## miss tenderness

what a record, Amis :Biggrin: 
good job!

----------


## miss tenderness

It's not only Aimus! Jay, Scher And Night have set a record as well. Sorry for not noticing this earlier, I actually read just the beginning of the thread and replied! I always do!hence, I always miss some important facts come through out the course of the thread. WoW,guys! How do you live? 24 hours typing??good job all of you.

May I say that Virg, Robin,Pensive ………(a bit far Maddie…………….abit more faaaaaaaaaaaaaar me! but we'll catch up after 2 years maybe,right Madd?) are in their way ?

----------


## AimusSage

Actually, for me the trick is to post as much rubbish, as fast as I can  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

yeah Miss T, even I want to be in this Hall of Fame.....eventhough 7K number is a bit far for me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Go for it Night! You can do it!!
> 
> And whosoever gets to 8000 mark first can rule any planet they want, even Mars.


Didnt notice this before  :Blush: 

so _that_  is what hes aiming for is it? hummmmm

----------


## miss tenderness

no need to celebrate my 1000 posts :Biggrin:  please do nt bother :FRlol: 


slow slow!!

----------


## Virgil

> no need to celebrate my 1000 posts please do nt bother
> 
> 
> slow slow!!


Congratulations Miss Tenderness!!!! :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## miss tenderness

lol no sarcasm ,plz :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> lol no sarcasm ,plz


No sarcasm intended. 1000 posts is not easy. Many have long and gone well before that.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aye, indeed -- congratulations are very much in order, Tender.

----------


## miss tenderness

oh, Virg, I was just jokin around! do n't worry about that :Smile: I definitly know your good intention. 
Robin,is this another way of saying CONGRATs? :Confused:  the structure was a bit hrad to get,but it seems a nice thing.

please both pf u call me ,Taleen... :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

'grats T!
 :Biggrin:

----------

